

Ask HN: Best combination of team members for a startup? - singold

I have an idea for an startup and for now, i'm the only member of the team. I know that I would need at least one or two more people to make this work but I don't know what type of team mate would be the best. I'm a web dev so I was considering someone non-technical, for being more complementary.
In your experience, what is the best combiation of team members for a startup?
======
staunch
If you don't already have someone then just start it yourself and try to find
someone along the way. Don't be afraid to make them a real partner (nn% equity
with vesting). Waiting until you've found someone or forcing a fit with
someone is likely to not work out.

------
orangethirty
Go and read the book "The Lean Startup." Then ask yourself the question again.

Explanation: Have you teste dyour hypothesis? Why are you so sure you would
need more than one person working on the startup? What made you reach that
conclusion? If you are just going by what everyone says, then allow me to
challenge your train of thought. You do not need a team to build a startup. It
is more efficient if all members are working in unison towards the same goal,
but it is more effective to have one person applying lean thechniques than two
applying non-lean business knowledge.

~~~
singold
I really appreciate your reply, definetly on my todo list. I was thinking of
finding someone because I have a day job to deal with too.

But now that I think about it, when I told about my idea to a partner, he
didn't understand it and started suggesting ideas that didn't match with the
original.

~~~
orangethirty
I wish you the best of luck.

------
cyphersanctus
You need people with whom you can spend a lot of time with. So ideally,
culturally compatible. Get someone who can sell the product, he will know how
to sell the idea to investors, sell the product to clients, and encourage the
adoption of your service. Get someone disciplined who will not have a problem
with telling you when you could be doing things one way or another. Someone
who will push you towards your goals.

~~~
singold
Really interesting, I hadn't thought it this way. I was in a more basic stage
like tech vs. non-tech

------
stephengillie
Minimum viable team

